# Finding Lye



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

I can't find this stuff anywhere, I guess I will have to order on-line  any suggestions where it is cheapest. I don't need a 55 gallon drum of it


----------



## Madfarmer (Nov 18, 2008)

I would 1.--look for a local or regional search engine & web shop. 2. check under "Chemicals" in your best yellow pages. Every major city is gonna have some distributor who carries it. Here, it's AAA Chemical in Pasadena, TX. They are very helpful, & will ship, but with the cost up, and the weight, shipping charges will be outrageous. A local or semi-local source is worth searching for, since a lot of the soapmaking supply places on the web really jack the price.

Tom


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Check your phone books for any large cities within an hours or so drive and call all the chemical companies. I couldn't find any in Lincoln but I found it in Omaha.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

for small amounts ask Ace Hadware. now we can't get it there anywhere in Dallas /Fort Worth but we can in the county to the west of us. exspensive like $8 for 16 oz I think


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

Our local Ace Hardware still sells it. Something around $6 for a container but I don't remember the size of the container. Probably 16 oz.


----------



## Old McDonald (Mar 31, 2009)

The piggly wiggly here sells it. $2.39 for 16oz.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2009)

Some farm elevators can order it for you (mine can, but he won't) guess he thinks I am making drugs or something.. Pool supply places also carry it..
Barb


----------



## dvm-mommy (Feb 5, 2009)

https://www.thelyeguy.com/store/store.php

buy 5, get 1 free....comes to 37 somehting with shipping...so about 6.25 per 32 oz container. A rip-off still I am sure ..but considering I am not about to get a huge drum of it...I setteld for this..was easy and I got to sit in front of my comouter and click a few buttons  Certainly cheaper than the last 2 places on-line I have purchased from.


----------



## Seamus (Apr 9, 2009)

MRFBarbara said:


> ....Pool supply places also carry it..
> Barb


That's where I get mine.


----------

